# First Homemade Bands



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

After the topic I started yesterday about layers of bands, I went ahead and decided to order some single layered Theraband Gold for some slingshots I'm in the process of making. In the meantime however, I found some medium resistance green exercise band laying around, and decided to have a go at cutting my own bands from it. The dimensions I used are 1.25" tapering to .75" over an 8.5" length. I also made a pouch out of some scrap leather. Then my new bands were attached to the pouch and the forks with white twine.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice! How is the bands performance?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool man! hey, another BUG!


----------



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm actually about to go out and test them now, I'll let you know how they are...


----------



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

They shot great! They seemed pretty fast to me, but I haven't tried TBG yet.


----------



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

Using 1/4" Steel Ammo, that is.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

By the way Btoon, that's a very interesting bug you have there.. What kind is it?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Madagascar Giraffe Weevil


----------



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This is how it starts! 

You might find those bands do even better with 3/8" steel ammo.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Yep, those gold's gym green (am guessing that's what they are) are really snappy, they handle the 3/8 well.

Cheers.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

nice lookin bands.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

That's a really nice fork, what wood is it?


----------



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

That was one of the first couple slingshots I made, which all had poplar cores and oak palm swells. The finish was BLO/Mineral Spirits. That one is by far my favorite board cut design!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful shooter, looks so good with green bands !


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

that is a nice looking sling and the bands look good as well :thumbsup:


----------

